# Really Cool Video



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

That’s bad ass. That would be a hell of a trip.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this was one of the F3T films. Good stuff


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## Joe in Hudson (Feb 9, 2017)

That made my morning.

Joe in Hudson


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I was having a morning sit, you know what I mean, and this made my day. Always wanted to spear fish


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice video.


I saw several islands that would be prime for a hotel with jet ski rental. Who's in?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Sublime said:


> Nice video.
> 
> 
> I saw several islands that would be prime for a hotel with jet ski rental. Who's in?


Knowing my luck I’d be on that liveaboard and the jet skiers would still find me…


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Great video, love Turneffe. thanks. 
The 4 hour run south from Ambergris would be brutal. 
Always wanted to do this out of Belize city and head south. 
Cheaper provisioning and, I think, larger rental pool.
The problem still is the locals eat the permit, so close to the main land is beat.
Craig Hayes, out of tuneffe flats, has done a great job protecting the area, he runs a very worthy foundation that has changed the law to protect the fish.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Great vid. Reminds me of all our exploration of the mainland Mexican Pacific coast to find waves to surf. There is a lot of area to explore there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snakesurf said:


> Great vid. Reminds me of all our exploration of the mainland Mexican Pacific coast to find waves to surf. There is a lot of area to explore there.


Bucket list material for sure.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good plan to take the catamaran


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice piece. Wonder how many budgets have been destroyed by viewing one too many F3T videos? 🤔


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Not sure of there are any dirt bikers here but I've been follow a gal on u tube called itchy boots, she's currently riding through some beautiful parts of Mexico. After that be sure to get on the red bull site to watch erzberg rodeo. Wish I knew about both of these things 20 years ago! I probably wouldn't be sitting on my azz typing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

matauman said:


> Not sure of there are any dirt bikers here but I've been follow a gal on u tube called itchy boots, she's currently riding through some beautiful parts of Mexico. After that be sure to get on the red bull site to watch erzberg rodeo. Wish I knew about both of these things 20 years ago! I probably wouldn't be sitting on my azz typing.


Life is crazy, you never know where you would be today if things went differently in the past. All we can do is get better!


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

yah that'd be a sick trip for sure.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

This made my Friday; thanks for sharing.

An aside-- I feel like fly fishing and sailing are parallel activities: neither is the "easiest" way to accomplish the given task, but certainly the most rewarding (IMO). Aaannnd you also get really, really good an untangling stuff.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

The clip of the perm chasing bait in the waves was sick 🤙🏼


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Also: Really dig those fiberglass Skanus-- too bad those aren't still in production.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Great video! Would it still be cool if they only spin fished?


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Str8-Six said:


> Great video! Would it still be cool if they only spin fished?


No. Because the world just isn't fair.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Great video! Would it still be cool if they only spin fished?


No! 🤣


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Snakesurf said:


> Great vid. Reminds me of all our exploration of the mainland Mexican Pacific coast to find waves to surf. There is a lot of area to explore there.


Did you ever surf the beach south of San Quintin, Baja ?? Beautiful.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

matauman said:


> Not sure of there are any dirt bikers here but I've been follow a gal on u tube called itchy boots, she's currently riding through some beautiful parts of Mexico. After that be sure to get on the red bull site to watch erzberg rodeo. Wish I knew about both of these things 20 years ago! I probably wouldn't be sitting on my azz typing.


I took a quick look and now I have a new obsession.....following her. Thanks....I think. 😁😁😁


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Gogittum said:


> I took a quick look and now I have a new obsession.....following her. Thanks....I think. 😁😁😁


I used to chase Jack Rabbits in the CA desert with a dirt bike....that "really" gets the adrenaline going. Big time.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Wish we had flats like that here, I'd never leave lol. Belize is a beautiful place, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

Tripletail said:


> Wish we had flats like that here, I'd never leave lol. Belize is a beautiful place, thanks for sharing!


We did, 30-35 years ago Grassy Key, ocean side, behind the Golden Grouper Motel.... I was blessed to have fly fished there...wading you could catch tarpon, bonefish, permit, very large 'cudas, sharks, and on and on. There was a large "lake" there that you could wade to where all kinds of fish would congregate at slack tides. Record-size 'cudas would hit mullet flies like torpedoes. Tarpon would daisy chain 30 feet in front of you. I spent many days for several years wading there. If you find a place like that be sure to fish it as often as you can before it disappears.


----------



## Backlasher (May 20, 2016)

My dream!!! I still hope to buy a 40' ish catamaran and spend several months in the Bahamas and Caribbean exploring flats. Thinking that a 15 Mav might fit on the davits but looks like a couple of SUPs are also needed.

Just another year or so (and bit of stonk market recovery...).


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


>


I'm in, when's the trip?


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Me too....I'm pretty good at tangles!
Toooo funny


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

*new bucket list item acquired


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I was down at Cayo Frances just a week or two after they filmed that. Matt, who’s in the video, is a partner in Cayo Frances and we spent a good bit of time talking about that experience. He had some interesting stories to tell about the trip and filming.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Hell yeah!!! I’ll man the sails you man the pole!!😁😁😁


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

I love Belize, We ususall fish out of Caye Caulker, but Im ready for a Cayo Francis trip!great video!


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

Really cool.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Great video! Would it still be cool if they only spin fished?


No.

Do spin/bait people even go on trips like that?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

crboggs said:


> No.
> 
> Do spin/bait people even go on trips like that?


Exclusively fly fisher here, but I know quite a few non-fly fishers that go on kick ass trips. Many fly fishers use spin/bait gear as backup in the event that the conditions don’t cooperate!


----------

